# Cable type for Tektro RX 4.1 Reverse brake levers



## dslfoolish (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry for all the questions, some manufacturers really find it hard to provide essential details about their products!  

Does anyone know what kind of cable ends the Tektro RX 4.1 levers take? I heard they take MTB-style cable ends like the Cane Creek 200TT levers instead of road cable ends, but this is uncertain as well.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

road type nub ends.

If you buy a generic packaged brake cable set one end of it would be for mtb and the other end for road brakes. Just use the end that fits.


----------



## Joe Perez-Green (Jul 30, 2008)

*Looking for directions for setting up the reverse levers*

I am new to moding bikes. I have been riding my road bike for about a year now and a while back I switched to bull horns to help lengthen my bike (way cheaper and easier to find then a new larger frame, I am pretty tall). I used my old breaks for a while in a awkward position because I didnt have the down time to change brakes. 

Now I have got some some reverse brake levers and new brake cables (the old ones dont reach) but the brake lines dont seem matched to the reverse levers. Is there any chance someone has a photo of a reverse brake lever set up? 

I may be heading to the bike shop soon to hang my head but I thought I would ask here first. 

Joe


Oh the levers are Tektro RX 4.1


----------



## Smallfurry (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,
Have just fitted some RX 4.1 levers and the cable ends needed were of the mtn type.


----------



## dslfoolish (Mar 22, 2006)

oh crap, i got the road ones. oh well, at least i'll have a spare lying around for my next overhaul (other bike).


----------



## Smallfurry (Mar 7, 2008)

Does seem a bit weird, having to use MTB type cable ends on reverse brake levers, but its down to the way the lever pulls the inner cable (cable end closer to pivit point leading to increased rotation relative to the lever). I was also unsure so bought a set of double ended cables to be safe.

Bit of a tip. once fitted, dont be lazy (like me) and try to feed the cable inner through the brake body without first removing the levers. I ended up putting a slight kink in the cable (bloody annoying) then had to accept defeat and remove the levers anyway.


----------

